# IOS show April 6-7



## goldenrose (Mar 14, 2013)

The Illinois Orchid Society will be hosting it's annual spring show on April 6 & 7, 2013 at the Chicago Botanic Gardens, Glencoe, IL.10am-4pm, don't miss it!
Please visit the website ios.org for more details.
VENDORS - there is some prime space still available!
Contact Rose, ASAP - [email protected].


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 14, 2013)

We're planning to be there, too, Rose. It will be the last show of the year for us and wouldn't miss it for the world. I'm pretty sure Sam Tsui will be there as well, so plenty of Paphs.


----------



## abax (Mar 15, 2013)

Sam will be there???!!!! Anyone want to be a volunteer shopper for me?


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 15, 2013)

Orchid Inn Sam will be there! Sure I'll shop for you, how much do I have to spend? :drool::drool: Sam does ship.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 15, 2013)

He also has a website where you can order directly from him.


----------



## abax (Mar 16, 2013)

Of course he does, but an onsite shopper is the best. I'd love a Paph.
Angela if anyone can find one. Nobody is shipping to me right now. I've
got plants waiting in line for better weather.

As to budget, a really nice, big Angela would be worth a couple of hundred to me. I love nice pinks and clear white Paphs. Perhaps a
delenatii alba (album...whatever the correct name is).


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 16, 2013)

It's sounding like you want something in bloom then?
The weather will be changing quite quickly now, Christmas at abax!
Let me know your want list, I can keep an eye open! Being the show chair has it's advantages - early shopping on Friday while setup is taking place!


----------



## abax (Mar 18, 2013)

In bloom would be nice, but not necessary. Paph. Angela and a really nice
white delenatii with multiple growths would be outstanding. I really like
Brachy Paphs. and don't much care for multis. How about a budget of between 200.-300. for nice large plants. I'm getting older every day and
can't wait years and years to see a bloom! :>)

Oh, don't forget to treat yourself on my tab for being sooooo nice.

I just remembered that I don't have a Magic Lantern and I'd like to have one. That's
three or four and you need to do some shopping for yourself.


----------

